
Ask HN: Which dedicated unmanaged and affordable hosting you suggest or use? - techaddict009
I am using wholesaleinternet.com but their customer support is pretty rude and abrupt. So planning to shift to somewhere else.<p>Few of good servers i found are:<p>oneprovider.com
ovh.com
hetzner.com
nocix.net<p>Oneprovider seems pretty good among them. Has any one used them? Or any other you guys recomend?<p>Configuration around 200-500GB SSD, 16-32GB RAM, 2-8 Core XEON series processor.
======
detaro
Hetzner is good from what I hear (don't have a server there, but many people
whose opinion on stuff like this I trust do).

